# Do you haiku?



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

*Haiku* is an ancient form of Japanese poetry often containing (in English) a total of 17 syllables shared between three lines that are arranged in a pattern of 5-7-5. The fist line consists of 5 syllables, the second line 7, and the last line contains another 5 syllables.

An example I wrote -

sharing thoughts brings us
insight into what may be
also what is not

What can you say in three lines, using just 17 syllables? If you want to be sure of the syllable count, *this website*, will count the syllables for you. It's fun and I'm sure that many of you can do better than my example. Show us what you've got and post your best haiku!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 17, 2022)

age makes some wines sweet
and some turn to vinegar
are you sweet or sour?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2022)

Using social media
Tends to be a waste of time
But it's fun to do


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Speaking one’s mind is
A great way to open up
Someone else’s mind too


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2022)

Writing poetry
Is an interest few possess
From the looks of things


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

If it’s not bad news
Or complainable about
Seniors don’t care then


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2022)

Happy, happy news!
You will once again give birth
Triplets on the way!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

You say that you will 
But we both know you won’t 
That’s okay, me too


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

Triplets on the way
Such joyful news to hear so
My first birthing day


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Wherever I go
And I go everywhere
I ask where am I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

(_well, you asked, so I tried! )_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

Super angelic
Abominable snowmen
Authenticity


----------



## MMinSoCal (Mar 6, 2022)

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> (_well, you asked, so I tried! )_


You did very well
I think that’s awfully cool
Refrigerator


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> Each day when I wake
> I pray for a safe journey
> Please guide me today


Awesome, possum!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Mar 6, 2022)

D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2022)

MMinSoCal likes
Poetry that's minimal
Just the letter D.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Mar 7, 2022)

MMinSoCal
Learned S_F's politics fast
Crush the little guy


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 7, 2022)

It's just for fun here
A fun way to spend some time
Poems with no rhyme


----------



## MMinSoCal (Mar 7, 2022)

This game is no fun
If silly posts are shocking
Who really cares much?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Mar 7, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> It's just for fun here
> A fun way to spend some time
> Poems with no rhyme


Meh.


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

I'd love to pitch in but you're setting the bar too high for me, my man.


----------

